# ERRATA uhhhhhhhh



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, so I waited until last month to order my 2009 codes which hopefully will actually be adopted in PA on schedule for Jan 1, 2010.  I did not want to order when they first came out because I know there are errata problems.  Yeah, the list is long and they all apply to the softcovers that i got which were from the 1st printing.

Way too many pieces of paper to have stuffed in a book.  What do you folks do?


----------



## Mule (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: ERRATA uhhhhhhhh

We usually are a year behind adopting the codes from when they are actually published. It will be probably January 2011 before we adopt the 2009 codes.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: ERRATA uhhhhhhhh

The State of Wyoming voted last spring not to adopt the 2009. That decision came from the State Fire Marshals Office and WCBO followed suite. Therefore it dose'nt matter.

The city I work for will adopt. I think we are alone in the state? But we will not order code books until the spring of 2010. Even then I'm not so certain.


----------



## forensics (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: ERRATA uhhhhhhhh



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> The State of Wyoming voted last spring not to adopt the 2009. That decision came from the State Fire Marshals Office and WCBO followed suite. Therefore it dose'nt matter. The city I work for will adopt. I think we are alone in the state? But we will not order code books until the spring of 2010. Even then I'm not so certain.


Why would your states highest officer and building codes body reject the new code?? Hmmmm is it because money talks??


----------



## jpranch (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: ERRATA uhhhhhhhh

It was mostly about budgets but they were also ticked off about what happened in Minneapolis.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: ERRATA uhhhhhhhh



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> It was mostly about budgets but they were also ticked off about what happened in Minneapolis.


The SFM was upset about "what happened in Minneapolis"??  Is he/she a homebuilder?  :?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: ERRATA uhhhhhhhh

Almost all of us are home owners. The SFM office here really work with the building officials. I think it is safe to say that we are on the same page.


----------



## JBI (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: ERRATA uhhhhhhhh

Jeff -

Regarding the 'errata'/corrections, I usually print up a copy the same size and spacing as the actual book and tape the corrected text over the printed part on the page. Labor intensive, but workable. Just make sure you don't make plans for evenings and weekends for a while!  :roll:

Errata, erratic - same root word?  :?

As far as adoption, NYS based its' 2007 codes on the 2003 I-Codes. Our 2010 is based on the 2006 I-Codes. We're trying to work up to being less than one cycle behind, but with NYStates particular legal requirements, it is a difficult proposition at best. We have GORR (Governors' Office of Regulatory Reform). Before you can change a reg in NYS, it must pass muster with GORR. If you think the ICC process is difficult, try a NYS amendment...   

I'm honestly not sure what we are doing with Res Fire Sprinks in the 2010, but was told the new book cleans up alot of the mess in our 2007.


----------

